# i need a mask



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

i lost mine last week and i want another identical to the one i lost. 

Scuba Pro, Frameless, Single window, all black.

Razz said that a mask is like a good pair and broke in tennis shoes, it just fits. and that is why i want another one just like it.

found one on the internet at a good price but i would reather support the LDS in mobile and p-cola.


----------

